# No sound to home theater speakers in Zone 1



## thebend5 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have an integra DTS 5.5 receiver that has two zones running off it. everything has been working fine, but suddenly there is no sound to the primary zone where my home theater speakers are connected. Zone 2 seems to be working fine, which is the zone that has all the other speakers in the house. Zone 2 is all running through a Niles ss-6 speaker selection system and home theater speakers are all connected directly to the receiver.

I am at a complete loss. I have not touched the system, I checked to make sure all the cables are connected, went through the set up and tested all listening modes, but can't seem to get any sound to my surround speakers.

any thoughts/ideas/suggestions? 

Thanks
matt


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Bend, Welcome to TSF. :wave:

What I try to do in situations like this is eliminate as many variables as possible. Then add one piece at a time to see if I can find where the fault lies.

So, the first thing I'd do is make sure you didn't accidentally hit the tape monitor button - if your Integra has one. Or some other function setting that is causing it to think too much. In the setup mode see if anything looks weird then set everything to a basic setting.

If you're not getting any sound it has to be either the source or the receiver; speakers almost never fail. Turn the volume all the way down and tune the Integra to FM - even if you don't have an antenna don't worry as all we want is the hiss anyway. With all surround processing set to stereo slowly raise the volume. If you don't hear the hiss you've just eliminated the amps processing as a cause. So it has to lie in the amplification.

Next I'd open the case and see if there's a thermal switch or fuse that may have tripped. It should be pretty clear if there is one. Or post the model number and I'll try to locate the manual.

Just some ideas. Hope this helps.

yustr


----------



## JohnnyButt (Feb 3, 2008)

Check that the digital input (the one your DTS is going into) is set to the right source/zone. If you have a look in the settings menu you want to mess around with "Digital IN" or something along those lines. Let me know if that's what it was I'm curious lol. (I have problems like this all the time).


----------

